# Problems with a blank View Window in the develop module



## Peter Bell (Jan 28, 2019)

I recently upgraded to  Lightroom Classic CC 8.1 after using Lightroom 5 successfully for about 3 years.  When uploading photos from my PC to Classic I find that when I move from the Library module to the develop module, the View Window goes blank. Info re the photo, eg. histogram are visible in the RHS panel but there is no photo in the centre  of the screen.  I would appreciate any thoughts.

Peter Bell


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Jan 29, 2019)

If you searched the forum, it would have come up that it's worth trying to disable graphic card acceleration (if it is enabled) from the settings menu and check if this fixed the issue. Does this work for you too? Another option would be to update the drivers for your video card. 

Umberto 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi Peter, welcome to the forum!

I suspect Umberto's right about the graphics card. Go to Edit menu > Preferences > Performance and toggle the Use Graphics Processor checkbox to see if that does the trick. Also, go to the graphics card manufacturer's website to check for an updated driver, as the Windows Update ones aren't usually the very latest.


----------



## Peter Bell (Jan 29, 2019)

Victoria, Umberto,  thanks for your help.  I updated my drivers to  no avail but when I turned off the graphics processor checkbox, the view window started showing the photos again in the develop module.  Thanks again,  Peter


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jan 30, 2019)

Peter, 

FYI the benefits of the GPU are only noticeable for really high resolution screens like 4K or 5K. So you are not missing anything by having it disabled.

-louie


----------



## kaappo.raivio (Jul 29, 2021)

The proposed "solution" is not a solution. The performance suffers noticeably on my machine, if not using graphics card acceleration.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jul 29, 2021)

kaappo.raivio said:


> The proposed "solution" is not a solution. The performance suffers noticeably on my machine, if not using graphics card acceleration.


It was a solution for the poster. As Louie mentions, the benefits of GPU depend on the resolution and system spec.

Peter - why Classic 8.1 and not the latest (10.3)? I appreciate it might be a system restriction.


----------

